# Best long lasting chews



## DrogoNevets (5 mo ago)

Morning all,
We have finally turned a corner (I think, touch wood) with Ziva and have had a really good WEEK with her.

Our trainer decided that we were worrying way too much about stimulating her and went the other way of having an overtired puppy in the evenings which is great.

The suggestion to help her settle is a chew in the evening, which is great. But I don't know if it's a Ziva thing, Vizsla thing or puppy thing, but Ziva likes variation and novelty. So we are looking for long lasting chew ideas. Below is a list of what we have found so far, so you can get an idea of definition of long lasting

Buffalo ear
Large bull penis (not a bully stick, and actual penis - it stinks!!!)
Stuffed pigs trachea
Things that she is not interested in/last 10 seconds

Split antler
Tendon
Chicken/goose foot
Pizzle (standard)
Bully stick


----------



## Viktor’s Dad (12 mo ago)

For Viktor its Yak chews in the biggest size possible (the X-large size from paws dot com). They will last him a few days until we take it from him when it gets too small.

And he gets a pig's ear at night when we still down to watch telly but it only lasts about 5 min.


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Oscar loves pigs snouts and ears.
Also buffalo chews, (they last the longest). Ducks feet, “mummified sausages and black pudding”.
Really any revolting animal body parts available from the “sweetie shop”!


----------



## Mike D (7 mo ago)

Definitely yak chews, Peanut loves them, but they have to be the right shape and brand. 

His buffalo horn is getting a lot of attention, the one we bought him when he still had his baby teeth is still with us, although reduced in size now. He got a brand new one on Friday and he's already chewed through the tip. Rabbit ears are also good (although they onl last a few minutes). 

A frozen stuffed Kong always keeps him busy for at least 20-30 minutes.

Licky mats - with a combination of plain yogurt, wet food, banana and/or peanut butter - can keep him quiet - sorry, I meant focused - for up to 30 minutes.

Split antlers work occasionally, but he quickly gets bored of them.


----------



## sophiedb (7 mo ago)

Antlers have been amazing and don’t upset Disco’s tummy. They last for months after relentless use!!


----------



## justin.harpole37 (2 mo ago)

Our Ginger loves a football to chew!


----------

